# People's Choice Organics - Billy Styles



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

Has anyone tried People's Choice Organics products? I'm reading up on them and their founder. Seems legit. I've read some background on it's founder, Billy Styles and the guy has been doing gardening for 60 years. He really knows what he's talking about. They only make 3 products:

-Jackhammer - Liquid aerator that does not contain Ammonium Laureth Sulfate or SLS either. 
GUARANTEED ANALYSIS

Total Nitrogen (N) .............................................0.08%
0.08% Water Soluble Nitrogen
Soluble Potash (K2O) ............................................1%
Iron (Fe ............................................................ 0.04%
Zinc (Zn) .....................................................<0.0001%
Derived from:

Ascophyllum nodosum
Potassium hydroxide
Potassium humate
ALSO CONTAINS NON-PLANT FOOD INGREDIENTS

SOIL AMENDING INGREDIENTS

7.5% Humic Acid (derived from subbituminous coal)
2.5% Sea Kelp (derived from Ascophyllum nodosum)
90% Total Other Ingredients

-- Growzilla - 0-0-9.6 -- can put on anything, lawns, flowers, shrubs, trees, etc
Plant Food Ingredients

Sea Kelp, Amino Acids
Non Plant Food Ingredients

40% Humic Acids (derived from Leonardite Ore)
7.5% Sea Kelp (derived from Ascophyilum nodosum)
52.50% Other Ingredients: Amino Acids, Bio Carbon,Cotton Seed Oil,Beneficial Rhizosphere Microbes & Fulvic Acids, BioChar, Mycorrhizae, Cotton Seed Oil

-- Clear 90 -- 2-0-3 - blended with deep ocean water minerals
Guaranteed Analysis:

Total Nitrogen (N)........2.0%
Nitrate Nitrogen..........2.0%
Soluble Potash (K20)...3.0%
Derived From:

Potassium chloride
Sodium nitrate
Potassium sulfate

Anyway, they seem like good products so thought I'd share and ask if anyone has heard or used them.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I've heard of them, actually met him locally in Charlotte. I even have his products in my garage but havent thrown it down yet. Hes a bit quirky but seems to know his stuff.


----------



## MNReel (Jul 18, 2018)

@bmw I will be applying the Growzilla in the next couple of days. I will post more on here about it once I use it. I had some major thatch problems and heavily compacted clay. I'm adding in a liquid aeration for that purpose just waiting for it to come. I'm hoping it works and all the ingredients make me believe it will work. My lawn is primarily KBG but I do have some PRG and now noticing some how I got some TTTF (not happy about that and no idea where it came from).


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

Cool, let me know how it goes. With the dry mix I would probably mix in a container separately, then fine strain it into your hose-end to prevent clogging (just in case). I'm really considering getting some once I run out of what I'm currently using. The ingredients in the Growzilla are pretty amazing. And a 2 pound dry mix goes a long way. I'm thinking of getting the 5 pound mix. But I'm also considering Kelp4Less Extreme Blend.

I expect if you consistently spray this stuff every 2-4 weeks you will see great improvement by the end of the growing season.


----------

